# Ducks, Goats, and Feeding???



## Rhandi74

I have recently moved my ducks with my goats and can not figure out how to feed the ducks without the goats getting their feed. Currently I am putting them in the chicken run while I free range my chickens but I am not sure if they need more time to eat then a couple hours a day. Of course they are free ranging so they can find bugs and food all day while out. I have 4 smal breed goats that are young and weigh from 30-50lbs. 2 are polled. Any ideas on what I could make for the ducks to get in and not the goats. :think:
Also is this a terrible idea or can ducks and goats live together happily as long as the food is not being shared?


----------



## ksalvagno

Personally I would keep them separate. Ducks make a mess of water.


----------



## Rhandi74

Ok thank you, I guess I will have to come up with a new idea. They are not sharing a house, just a field. I will probably enclose an area of it for them.


----------



## happybleats

we built a duck pen for ours out of pallets...it works great..we let them free range during the day so they can eat the bumble bees lol...then we coop them at night and feed them then...they do make a huge mess in goats water...so we purchased hanging buckets...too small for them to get in and since they hang just enough they dont even try.....we keep Kiddie pools out for them as well...most important is keeping every thing clean...which is a pain...lol..


----------



## Naunnie

My Ducks and Guineas free range during the day with our Goats. They have learned to go to their house/run in the evenings to get fed. Once everyone is in, I lock the goats out of the house and put down duck feed/water. I lock the goats in the run for the night with hay. After everyone has eaten, I take the duck feed back up. I do not leave any feed out that will attract rodents. In the mornings, it's all a repeat and they are all turned out together again. I sleep much better when everyone is locked up at night!  I leave the duck house/run open during the day in case anyone wants or needs to go in. I often find them all hanging out under the roofed part of the run. The goats go nibble the hay and the ducks love the hay that winds up under the hay rack. I love seeing them all chilling out together. The goats lay down and chew their cud and the ducks nap. The birds are doing fine just getting their pellets in the evening and then again in the morning.

The goats water buckets are out of reach for the ducks. The goats avoid the ducks buckets and pool. 

Since I've started this routine, life is much easier.... especially if someone else has to feed for me.


----------



## Rhandi74

Thank you all for the suggestions. I was worried they were not getting enough to eat but it sounds like they are ok getting food in the morning and night. I will enclose an area around their duck house and put them up at night. My Great Pyrenees keeps the predators away but I think for feeding purposes it will be better to have an enclosed area. They also have not discovered the goat water or wanted o go in the goat house at all but I will raise the goat water in case they discover it. Here are three of my ducks


----------

